# PC als Profinet Master



## herdi (14 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen ob es möglich ist einen normalen PC mit Standard-Ethernetkarte als Profinet-Master zu betrieben.

Gibt es für sowas irgendwelche Open-Source-Treiber?

Gruß

Herdi


----------



## volker (14 Oktober 2011)

obs was in open-source gibt weiss ich nicht
von siemens wäre das WinLC RTX (soft-sps)


----------



## volker (14 Oktober 2011)

nach kurzem googlen hab ich das gefunden
http://www.linux-automation.de/plc/index_de.html
http://www.heise.de/software/download/profinet_master/41300


----------

